# boats and romance



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

simples how to make boats romantic

cos i live on my 21 footer corrbee and the girlfriend owns a 36footer self built and designed from the guy i baught it off when i owned it cos i gave her my corrbee for mmoney to by boat but we swapped back cos we hated it. she lives in her perents house at the other end of street to my own boat yards (was me grandads before he died noww its mine so both boats are stored for free) but
getting amongst the sheets is either at her perents house when perents are out or in hotels and hotels very expensive so tips for making boats romantic please and sailing to another bay in summer and beach barbie does work but we arnt in the carribean so dont happrn that often in north sea

drew


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

I couldn't even read that.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Speak da ingrish reel good you do.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't help you. I live with my gf, we sleep in a bed. A few times in warm weather we're together on the boat, things work out.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

too funny,as an experinced old guy i can tell u 1 thing .where there is a will there is away


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

How to make a single guy's boat romantic:
1. Close the head door.
2. Flush the head. At least weekly.
3. Stow your porn.
4. Turn off the football game.
5. Open a hatch and vent the place.
6. Stow your underwear. even the clean stuff. 
7. Cast off. Hanging out on a workboat quay ain't gonna get you bumping uglies.
8. Clean it up. With soap and water. If your boat smells like fish, your fingers won't.
9. Buy her dinner that doesn't come with a toy or in a bag.
10. Keep a bottle of wine on board.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

drewdunnrespect2006 said:


> ...getting amongst the sheets...


That's what sailing is all about drew!

So, I guess the first question is, do you have sheets on your corrbee?

Candlelight, Motown, and booze can make a soggy refrigerator-box romantic with the right mix.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

What's not romantic about a boat? You have got to be doing something wrong... Candle light, wine and a nice sunset at anchor - Have you not tried this already?


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

LandLocked66c said:


> What's not romantic about a boat? You have got to be doing something wrong... Candle light, wine and a nice sunset at anchor - Have you not tried this already?


what he said.

Although I also get a clue from reading your question... something the effect of someone hating it? That's a reference to your girlfriend? In which case, this might be a lost cause. If she doesn't like the boat, she's not going to like being on the boat either.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BLJ makes some good points, but IMHO, you'll score more points if you *MAKE dinner*, rather than buy it. Learn to cook at least a few meals she likes... it isn't difficult and the payback is usually worth it.



bljones said:


> How to make a single guy's boat romantic:
> 1. Close the head door.
> 2. Flush the head. At least weekly.
> 3. Stow your porn.
> ...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

bljones said:


> 8. Clean it up. With soap and water. If your boat smells like fish, your fingers won't.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Post of the Week


----------



## Zoomie (Oct 31, 2009)

BLJones I think I blew Boddingtons pub Ale out my nose I laughed so hard !

How to make a single guy's boat romantic:
1. Close the head door.
2. Flush the head. At least weekly.
3. Stow your porn.
4. Turn off the football game.
5. Open a hatch and vent the place.
6. Stow your underwear. even the clean stuff. 
7. Cast off. Hanging out on a workboat quay ain't gonna get you bumping uglies.
8. Clean it up. With soap and water. If your boat smells like fish, your fingers won't.
9. Buy her dinner that doesn't come with a toy or in a bag.
10. Keep a bottle of wine on board.

Bl i


----------



## agrainofsand (Jul 19, 2009)

throw her overboard


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Romance*

Some women find a few hundred dollars under the pillow an aphrodisiac


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

How to make a boat more romantic??? I can understand if you are talking about an aluminum fishing boat, but come on you are talking about a sailboat here. All me and my girlfriend talk about is how romantic it is being on the water, watching the sunset, laying on the deck looking up at the stars. Waking up to breakfast in bed, on the sea. Drinking a glass of wine on a new years night watching the fireworks on shore from your boat. See me, man I can go on and on with ideas.  Sailboat yachts can be a HUGE romantic icon! I am basing this off of my girlfriend and just about all my ex-girlfriends and their friends and so on :laugher I just have to get my boat in romantic shape but the environment is there. Better yet, in sailing shape first, that it was in a week ago


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Drew - great job asking, even if your grammar isn't perfect. The important thing is that you asked.

How to make it romantic? Ask her. State your intentions. "Please join me in making the boat a more enjoyable place to be." (Note I didn't use the word I as in "I want". Who cares what you want. It's a "we" thing now. Also I didn't use the word my as in "my boat". If you are serious, the boat will eventually becomes your together, so drop the "my boat" to leave room for "our boat", even thought it may take years to get to that.

Ask her what her favorite wine is. Ask her to help pick out the sheets on the bed, the music to play, the fabric for the curtains. Etc. etc.

She'll look around and see that she had a hand in making the place as romantic as it is. 

Ask her to help pick out the restaurant you will sail to. Take a look at charts together or web pages together. Then sail there on a nice evening. She'll feel a part of it all.

The battle is won before the first volley. It's all the time leading up to it together that makes the whole experience romantic.

Regards,
Brad

P.S. Make sure you have very chilled Goldslager on board (first-hand experience). It's cool how it has real gold in it. 

P.P.S. Cooking something while "out there" also helps a lot. On my Victory 21, I had a little BBQ tied to the back between the cleats, and I cooked for the girl whp eventually became my wife.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If that's what you look like, I'm not surprised.... 


mdbee said:


> Some women find a few hundred dollars under the pillow an aphrodisiac


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

ok, news flash.. if you can't get any on shore... you will not be gettin any aboard.

try clean sheets on the berth, do the dishes in the galley and stow the laundry.

but otherwise, if you can't make the grade elsewhere it aint gonna happen on da boat.

try readin a good self help book iffen u are havin trouble scorin. it's the same issues ashore ya know!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... most of us were assuming that this was self-evident...but good of you to point it out... 


sarafinadh said:


> ok, news flash.. if you can't get any on shore... you will not be gettin any aboard.
> 
> try clean sheets on the berth, do the dishes in the galley and stow the laundry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

sarafinadh said:


> ok, news flash.. if you can't get any on shore... you will not be gettin any aboard.
> 
> try clean sheets on the berth, do the dishes in the galley and stow the laundry.
> 
> ...


Damn, I was so hopeful a boat would solve all my problems. Anyone want to buy a boat? I has never been "slept" in. :laugher


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> LOL... most of us were assuming that this was self-evident...but good of you to point it out...


Oh, happy to be of public service!


----------



## neoxaero (Feb 18, 2010)

Do your parents know you want to bump uglies? It sounds like you guys are really young :laugher


----------



## blackjenner (Feb 5, 2010)

drewdunnrespect2006 said:


> simples how to make boats romantic
> 
> cos i live on my 21 footer corrbee and the girlfriend owns a 36footer self built and designed from the guy i baught it off when i owned it cos i gave her my corrbee for mmoney to by boat but we swapped back cos we hated it. she lives in her perents house at the other end of street to my own boat yards (was me grandads before he died noww its mine so both boats are stored for free) but
> getting amongst the sheets is either at her perents house when perents are out or in hotels and hotels very expensive so tips for making boats romantic please and sailing to another bay in summer and beach barbie does work but we arnt in the carribean so dont happrn that often in north sea
> ...


Ya know, I'm neither a spelling or grammar queen in the slightest. We aren't writing novels here.

However, if you don't even take time to try to make your post readable to others, why should we take the energy to try and decipher your missive?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I figured it was just that wacky version of English they use in the UK.... 


blackjenner said:


> Ya know, I'm neither a spelling or grammar queen in the slightest. We aren't writing novels here.
> 
> However, if you don't even take time to try to make your post readable to others, why should we take the energy to try and decipher your missive?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I figure, not everyone can read, even in the US. Not everyone. Same thing with writing, so I cut Drew some slack.

Good point about age. I assumed we were talking about adults here. Parents would want to know.

Drew -- How old are you?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> I figured it was just that wacky version of English they use in the UK....


Given the origin of English, I reckon you US guys are the ones with the whacky version


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, as I understand it, English in the United States has mutated less since the colonial days than it has in the UK.



Omatako said:


> Given the origin of English, I reckon you US guys are the ones with the whacky version


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Embrace punctuation.


----------



## jwreck (Jan 25, 2010)

So, I was just wondering, how do I make a boat float? Are there any special techniques I need to use to take advantage of some inherant properties that boats may have that could allow them to float? Any advice would be appreciated as I'm totally oblivious. 
:hammer


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

blackjenner said:


> Ya know, I'm neither a spelling or grammar queen in the slightest. We aren't writing novels here.
> 
> However, if you don't even take time to try to make your post readable to others, why should we take the energy to try and decipher your missive?


Dude, I think you just became a spelling and grammar queen. The word "missive" is a dead giveaway. I would have use "tome" or "epistle"...and thrown in a semicolon for fun.

BTW - drewdunn is cooler than all of you.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

If living on your 21' boat doesn't impress her, perhaps your career choice might. It seems that your current occupation as a marina manager isn't impressing her. Perhaps you should take a stab at journalism....


----------



## blackjenner (Feb 5, 2010)

Bene505 said:


> I figure, not everyone can read, even in the US. Not everyone. Same thing with writing, so I cut Drew some slack.
> 
> Good point about age. I assumed we were talking about adults here. Parents would want to know.
> 
> ...


I wasn't criticizing Drew for his attempt at communication. Clearly, some of you were willing to wade though txting as writing. I'll do that too, but that wasn't the point.

If Drew wants others to take the effort to read what he writes, and give him some advice, he may want to put some effort into making his question readable. It was (unsolicited) advice, not criticism.


----------



## blackjenner (Feb 5, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> Dude, I think you just became a spelling and grammar queen. The word "missive" is a dead giveaway. I would have use "tome" or "epistle"...and thrown in a semicolon for fun.
> 
> BTW - drewdunn is cooler than all of you.


Naaa, I don't criticize the writing of others. The moment I do, I'll make an easily spotted error.

Drew owns a marina. That already makes him cool -- I don't own a marina. Cooler than me? That depends on what we are talking about.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## belliegirl2 (Sep 9, 2004)

Perhaps your sailing vessel is a little too small if you get my drift.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

oh, SNAP!


(uh, you mean that whole "motion of the ocean" thing being more important isn't true?  crap.)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*love and romance*

hiya guy,

Now then thanks for the replies all have been read and listened to. Now then what the question was ment to try and ask is how to make my boat romantic, cos the girlfriend owns her own 36 footer so boat she loves.

Now then the reason i ask is cos my boats dead small and she says that the bigger stuff is better me on the other hand believes that the corrbee is mint.

Now then inregards to my age i am 22 nearly twenty 23 so we are talking about adults and the reason i ask is cos sick and tired of splashing out on hotel rooms to get anywhere with her even tho i know she loves me and i love her.

At the present i live on my boat and yes i do own the maarina and as soon as the deads come through i will own the house that is on the marinaa but the leagle people still have them. That should make a big diffrence cos that means me and her can move in together. personally would rather live on my boat but am trying for now to make my boat romantic so we can move on board. 
help is needed tho cos its not going to well and that why i asked the question.

and smack daddy thanks for telling everyone i am cooler than them cheers mate

drew


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Hm, I see what you're asking now: How to make your small boat romantic when the girl owns a 36'er. You gotta make it clean and cozy. It'll help when you own the house.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It might help if you were to learn how to write and speak English properly. Literacy is under-rated... and being literate is rather helpful when trying to communicate. While some of the issues may be due to the differences in the vernacular between British English and American English, a lot is not.

*To clarify the situation:*

She owns a 36' sailboat, which she loves.

You own a 21' sailboat, which she doesn't like.

You want to make the 21' romantic enough to attract her to spend time on it-when clearly she thinks it is too small and uncomfortable. 

You want her to move aboard the 21' boat with you.

*She certainly isn't going to move aboard a 21' boat, if she isn't even comfortable to overnight on it... *

*You need to get your priorities straight*. Is spending time with her your priority? If so, then you need a bigger boat. Trying to convince her that the Corribee is the right place for her to be, overnight, much less to live on, is a lost battle IMHO.

You can beat your head against the wall over and over


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't blame her.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

SOOOOO,

What's the problem with staying on her boat? Why are you insisting on staying on your boat? Maybe the 36ft is actually her parent's boat, and they live aboard too? I am sure things will pick up when you move into the house, but is she after your inheritance?:laugher  .......*i2f*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I2F's point is a valid one... from your original post:



> cos i live on my 21 footer corrbee and the girlfriend owns a 36footer self built and designed from the guy i baught it off when i owned it cos i gave her my corrbee for mmoney to by boat but we swapped back cos we hated it. she lives in her perents house at the other end of street to my own boat yards (was me grandads before he died noww its mine so both boats are stored for free)


*You owned the 21' Corribee. *

*You bought the 36' sailboat from the guy who built it. *

*You sold her the Corribee*-gave for money is selling isn't it??? with your poor English, it is hard to tell.

*You traded your 36' boat to her for the Corribee* because you hated it-assuming that means you didn't like the 36' boat and she hated the Corribee.

She lives at her parents home, not on her 36' boat.

*Why are you trying to liveaboard a 21' boat when there is a perfectly acceptable 36' boat there?* 

Is she after your money??? she's gotten a 36' boat with free storage and such for the price of a used 21' corribee from you already... might want to think about what her motives are?



imagine2frolic said:


> SOOOOO,
> 
> What's the problem with staying on her boat? Why are you insisting on staying on your boat? Maybe the 36ft is actually her parent's boat, and they live aboard too? I am sure things will pick up when you move into the house, but is she after your inheritance?:laugher  .......*i2f*


----------



## elkscout (Feb 12, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> That's what sailing is all about drew!
> 
> So, I guess the first question is, do you have sheets on your corrbee?
> 
> Candlelight, Motown, and booze can make a soggy refrigerator-box romantic with the right mix.


 :laugher :laugher

I love this guy! :laugher


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Literacy is under-rated...


You can say that again...



sailingdog said:


> *She certainly isn't going to move aboard a 21' boat, if she isn't even comfortable to overnight on it... *
> 
> *You need to get your priorities straight*. Is spending time with her your priority? If so, then you need a bigger boat. Trying to convince her that the Corribee is the right place for her to be, overnight, much less to live on, is a lost battle IMHO.


That is good advice, but I'm going to offer another suggestion. Find someone more adventurous, or as another member suggested, work on your game bub. Honestly, women are usually pretty excited when they find out I have a boat (it helps the "situation" rather than hurts it). The boat is not big and the cabin has just over 4' of "headroom". This works for me as I have a thing for short girls. If you're standing up, then you're probably doing wrong anyway.

You can always anchor out and use the _cockpit_ as well.


----------



## elkscout (Feb 12, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> If living on your 21' boat doesn't impress her, perhaps your career choice might. It seems that your current occupation as a marina manager isn't impressing her. Perhaps you should take a stab at journalism....


 :laugher :laugher

That's a real hoot! 

BTW Eherlihy, I like your Avatar. For some reason, it reminds me of Venice, Italy. Maybe it's the dome and arch in the background.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

zz4gta said:


> You can always anchor out and use the _cockpit_ as well.


ZZ,
two words; "Auto Pilot"
no need to drop the hook. Plenty of open sea room, no boats within sight.
It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

drewdunnrespect2006 said:


> and smack daddy thanks for telling everyone i am cooler than them cheers mate
> 
> drew


No worries dude. And, rest assured, you're infinitely cooler than Sailingdog. He dresses up as an elderly Primary School English Teacher at night and grades people's posts and dispenses relationship advice just to pass the time.










At least he saves a hell of a lot of money that he'd otherwise spend on dates.


----------



## elkscout (Feb 12, 2010)

I think you all are missing one point- It's a 21' boat! I'm guessing there's no head to flush or close the door to- maybe a porta-potti. I'm wondering where the galley would be- yes, he might have the equivalent of a coleman stove or hot plate. And I seriously doubt he has an autopilot, which would probably cost more than the boat. Even though, being a marina owner, he might have the resources to come across an inexpensive autopilot. STOP THAT! I wasn't referring to five finger discounts.

He did mention they love each other, so unless Drew is so high on cloud 9 that he can't see these alterior (sp?) motives, she probably isn't a gold digger. Though, she might find him a keeper because of his future gain in assets, which translates into security. Does she share the same love of boats as Drew? Maybe that's the deeper issue.

BTW, it's been well established in this thread Drew's writing could use some improvement, but you don't have to keep mentioning it to him.

I think it would probably be cheaper and easier to learn to like the 36 footer.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

eLK,
My referance to an Auto Pilot was directed towards ZZ.
If you look back in my previous response I said "I don't blame her."


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

And posts like the one above are why I think you're a complete asshat smackdummy.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> And posts like the one above are why I think you're a complete asshat smackdummy.


What exactly IS an "asshat". I could see where someone might "HAVE an asshat" (e.g. - their head up their nether region), but if someone "IS an asshat", what does that imply? The grammar doesn't seem right. I'll need to consult Strunk's.

I'm just joking with you Dog (just like I told you via PM). Chillabit.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

now boys, catfighting is not conducive to romance on a boat.
No, I don't care who started it.
Don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

bljones said:


> now boys, catfighting is not conducive to romance on a boat.
> No, I don't care who started it.
> Don't make me pull this car over.


SPANK them both. That way you know you got the right one:laugher :laugher :laugher ........*i2f*


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bljones said:


> now boys, catfighting is not conducive to romance on a boat.
> No, I don't care who started it.
> Don't make me pull this car over.


I always loved it when my dad would try to reach back and smack us while he was driving. Just.....out....of....reach. Heh-heh.

Of course, then he WOULD pull the car over and it was armageddon.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm...he doesn't own the 36' boat...she does... and she's apparently chosen not to live aboard it.



elkscout said:


> I think you all are missing one point- It's a 21' boat! I'm guessing there's no head to flush or close the door to- maybe a porta-potti. I'm wondering where the galley would be- yes, he might have the equivalent of a coleman stove or hot plate. And I seriously doubt he has an autopilot, which would probably cost more than the boat. Even though, being a marina owner, he might have the resources to come across an inexpensive autopilot. STOP THAT! I wasn't referring to five finger discounts.
> 
> He did mention they love each other, so unless Drew is so high on cloud 9 that he can't see these alterior (sp?) motives, she probably isn't a gold digger. Though, she might find him a keeper because of his future gain in assets, which translates into security. Does she share the same love of boats as Drew? Maybe that's the deeper issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

As someone who teaches (presumes that applies if my students learn... at least I think they learn, they are passing tests), communication skills especially written are a lost art. I don't fault someone for poor communication skills, but I do need them to help communicate - it's a two way street.
I am still not clear enough on what the circumstances are for our small boat owning friend to know how to respond in a meaningful way. 
How do we know this isn't smackdaddy in disguise just trying to egg us all on?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tomwatt said:


> How do we know this isn't smackdaddy in disguise just trying to egg us all on?


You people and your suspicious minds! I never! Actually drewdunn was here long before I got here.

Look, just have a few pints, squint a bit, and it all makes sense.

Girl, boats, romance, and a bit of the old Yorkshire thrust and parry. It's not that hard to figure out.

Here's a great scene from "Snatch" that might help you out (you can make out some of the cuss words - so be careful younguns):

YouTube - Snatch - Mickey Speaks Pikey FUNNY

Anyway - I've seen posts around here that were WAY harder to understand than this one. And those from Yanks!


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Do it on her boat. 
If she does not like that - it is probably lost case anyway.
If you can not do it on her boat because her husband lives there - lost case as well.


----------



## jamesnewsome (Jul 30, 2000)

Sailingdog - thank you for translating. I thought Drew was writing in code or speaking in tongues. Either way your interpretation helped a lot. And I totally agree: given a choice of a 36' or 21' there isn't a "choice." With women and with boats - sometimes all that matters is the size.


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Interior wood is warm ....... wait a min that didn't come out right..

I don't know either boat But if your boat is Sparten Fiberglass and hers is teak / holly clean and cozy feeling I could see your problem..some ppl just love wood.

Then again if you gotta marina and can't get the coolest boat around maybe she doesn't think you can appreciate your position or hers.....to some gals size does matter 

Just a guess .

Personally I can't imagine ever haveing this problem something tells me the boat has nothing to do with the basic problem.
Quit looking at the boat and look at her 

Women are the best thing god ever thought of lol , it doesn't matter if were talking planes , trains , cars , motorcycles, or BOAT's


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

drewdunnrespect2006 said:


> simples how to make boats romantic
> 
> cos i live on my 21 footer corrbee and the girlfriend owns a 36footer self built and designed from the guy i baught it off when i owned it cos i gave her my corrbee for mmoney to by boat but we swapped back cos we hated it. she lives in her perents house at the other end of street to my own boat yards (was me grandads before he died noww its mine so both boats are stored for free) but
> getting amongst the sheets is either at her perents house when perents are out or in hotels and hotels very expensive so tips for making boats romantic please and sailing to another bay in summer and beach barbie does work but we arnt in the carribean so dont happrn that often in north sea
> ...


punk chew a shun iz yer frend + row man tick 2.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Have you chumps actually never heard cockney before? Jeez, ya whiners. It's not as bad as Pikey:






Or East Texan. Or North Carolinian. Or Louisianan.


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL ya parkies are worse the Texan sounds normal to me I'm from StJo...


----------

